# Enneagram "What I really do."



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Hotaru said:


> *ENFP 7w6 ♥ 749 sx/so*


LOL these are all really similar :laughing:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

shakti said:


> View attachment 178538


Lol @ "what my friends think I do." I was leading a band for years and various band-mates used to call me "Hitler." But still, most of them became (or already were) friends. 

I think it shocks people how I can "take charge" in a situation where I have a vision.. but the rest of the time I'm ultra sensitive and compassionate. It might be the contrast that causes people to call me "Hitler." I've been told it's a major shock that I'm such a no-nonsense and efficient (even to the point of insensitive) leader, where my creative visions and projects are concerned. My best friend of 10 years posed in one of my music videos with a group of people and she told me it was surprising to see me in "that mode" - having known me all that time, she never would have imagined it. 


But I find it very amusing that in your case you chose the "What my FRIENDS think I do" category for Hilter. LOL. For me it would have to be "What my co-[workers] think I do" or something.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Animal said:


> Lol @ "what my friends think I do." I was leading a band for years and various band-mates used to call me "Hitler." But still, most of them became (or already were) friends.
> 
> I think it shocks people how I can "take charge" in a situation where I have a vision.. but the rest of the time I'm ultra sensitive and compassionate. It might be the contrast that causes people to call me "Hitler." I've been told it's a major shock that I'm such a no-nonsense and efficient (even to the point of insensitive) leader, where my creative visions and projects are concerned. My best friend of 10 years posed in one of my music videos with a group of people and she told me it was surprising to see me in "that mode" - having known me all that time, she never would have imagined it.
> 
> ...


Hahahah well in the past I had some friends turn suddenly against me saying I'm a bossy Nazi...never mind that they were the ones who willingly followed me all the time and never said a word against it :-D I'm also very sensitive and compassionate and am never mean or bossy on purpose...but I guess I exude some kind of air of dominance, and I do like being the leader


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

shakti said:


> Hahahah well in the past I had some friends turn suddenly against me saying I'm a bossy Nazi...never mind that they were the ones who willingly followed me all the time and never said a word against it :-D I'm also very sensitive and compassionate and am never mean or bossy on purpose...but I guess I exude some kind of air of dominance, and I do like being the leader


Yeah - it's a bit strange to turn against someone who you willingly followed. I've had that happen in music context, but I make it very clear from day one - I write the songs, I arrange the songs. I'll hear them out with their ideas but I make the final call. I write the piano , chords, arrangement, lyrics, backup vocals, and guitar leads - and good luck coming up with something better - but if you do, I'm happy to let you play it.  Haha, nobody bothers trying.. they know it will never happen.  Still, they try to rebel sometimes. I tell them - hey if you want to play your own songs, start your own band. Feel free to do all the paperwork, book the shows, organize the chord charts, teach the songs to each member as they come and go, fill in those who can't make shows, promote it to an audience, keep up the myspace and facebook and website, produce the album, and .. hey if your music sounds appealing I might join! Until that day, you can do what I say and appreciate the audience that I draw with all my hard work. The end. 

I only do this for the good of the music though - I swear. My brother is a drummer and he actually WRITES drum parts. He doesnt just "play along." His parts are the kind that you remember - and I don't touch the drums. I don't even show him demos with drums because I want him to do it, I know anything he comes up with is better than mine. Same with my old bassist. But the other parts come along with the original 'vision' and the song can't really be changed to appease someone's ego. It has to be the whole vision or else its just sloppy and unlistenable. It's not about thinking I'm "better" than them, it's about having a cohesive vision, and refusing to compromise it for someones ego. Every musician fancies herself a songwriter, and the frank truth is that most of them can't write songs to save their lives, even if they are very good at musical technicalities. So I want my band to be about songs that I consider solid, and nobody's ego is worth compromising that. In return, they get to play shows to a big audience and dress up sexy and be loved by a crowd, without having to do any paperwork and boring organization and labor.

Outside that context I am so chill.. nobody would ever think of me that way. I really don't care one bit about being a leader, tbh - it just happens because I care about the vision. I end up being a loner/leader socially, but only because I think for myself and don't follow anyone, and people decide to do what I'm doing (usually shooting photos or playing music or doing something interesting) instead of hanging around at a bar or something.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> LOL these are all really similar :laughing:


I try, SoM, I try!!! :laughing:

There are actually subtle differences between them [and I know I should have swapped the Katy Perry one for a good ole rave girl image] but explaining them all would imply me hitting y'all with a massive wall of Ne and ain't nobody got time for that~ haha this thread got me back on a Junko kick, good!


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> *ENFP 7w6 ♥ 749 sx/so*


What I find interesting is we're both ENFPs of the same tritype and sexual dom, but our second fuctions makes us look like different species - in a good way of course.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Superfluous said:


> What I find interesting is we're both ENFPs of the same tritype and sexual dom, but our second fuctions makes us look like different species - in a good way of course.


I'm just experiencing a huge conflict between my sx and my so instincts, one wants to move onto the new next thing and the other is panicking over how dangerous and damaging to my social life this is. Of course danger always wins  but I agree that it's extremely interesting to notice how the smallest difference makes us completely different people. Human nature is complicated and so much fun! ♥


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

@Saira, yours is so accurate haha XD
May try this later!


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## zaczacattack (Apr 1, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## zaczacattack (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha, I love these


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I think the point of this thread has been sufficiently missed.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

uh....
almost everyone's "what i actually do" consists of sleeping.

we get it.
almost all people spend a larger portion of their lives sleeping than any other single activity. 
is there anything else you really do that has some relevance to your _type?_


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Dwight Schrute for friends, who see me as a pushy know-it-all, because I take everything seriously, and need to get everything "right".

Priest for mom, who sees that I don't do stupid shit and genuinely try to be good. There's a tendency toward religion/spirituality for type 1w9 Sx, because perfection is turned more on the individual than society or the physical realm. Also, I like to tell people what I think, like a priest would.

Hillary Clinton for media, who see how we affect the public on a macro level, through a moralistic lens, for people-themed reform.

Busy-body for co-workers, because I work harder than the most of them. Urge to _earn_ what I receive, or at least exchange a fair amount of work for my paycheck. However, if the employer doesn't do his job, I won't either, because _that's only fair_.

James Bond for me, because I see myself as sophisticated, versatile, serious, passionate, and well-mannered (even when I get "dirty", it still has a touch of grace, or so I believe).

(Bottom right says: the awkward moment when you're giving relationship advice but are still single.) This because, in my "quest" to perfect people, I give a shitload of advice but really don't have experience to back it up. And yes, forever alone, because "no thank you" to any potential partners who are subpar imperfect.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Pelopra said:


> uh....
> almost everyone's "what i actually do" consists of sleeping.
> 
> we get it.
> ...


Being a procrastinator and liking to lay around rather than get something done plays a huge role in who I am personally. It's my biggest weakness in my own opinion.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

The thing with having 4 out of 6 panels dedicated to how others see you, though, is that they aren't necessarily privy to your fears and motivations. It's probably a bit easier to find type relevant perceptions in a more outgoing type - for example an 8 dominating the group, or 3 putting in the extra work so they can be the best at their job/hobby - but what about a more withdrawn type? A more perceptive person might be able to join the dots but let's be honest, a lot of people aren't into this sort of stuff and don't bother to try to go below the surface. So even something that doesn't scream "TYPE X!!!" can offer insights into how that type appears to others - even if it's just to say that it's an internal struggle, and that people don't see much of _anything_ on the surface. 

Of course this all assumes that people have done the necessary introspection, have linked their motivations to the best fitting type, and have a good idea of how others see them. I fall short in the last area and so have limited anecdotes to rely on - and even then most people don't offer anything deeper than "you're nice" or "you're really smart", so that's even less relevant than what I provided.

If they haven't, well, the pictures and the explanations will speak for themselves.

@Reluctanine I think it's a Fi-dom thing because I'm the same way. I would feel quite arrogant to assume I could speak for a whole group, beyond generalities. And I don't want to add to the generalisations that are already out there. I want to provide a unique insight into who one Type 4 is and how they might be seen. Others' experiences may differ.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Animal said:


>



I tried to answer the question honestly - but also with the SX4 model in mind, stereotypes included. This is where the 'humor' part comes in. My disclaimer is that this isn't a typing thread and I'm still contemplating other types, so it's not meant to "sell myself" as some type, but Sx4 is still my current typing.

My answers would not have been particularly different if I had used another type model, I think, although admittedly the last photo struck me as a 4 joke. Like aww 4s just sit there and cry. It was honest too - which is what makes it funny, but also pathetic. It was obviously also a humorous jab at myself via 4 stereotype, but it's also my ability to laugh at myself because what else can you do?

*What my friends think I do:*
I dress up exotically but not just "sexy for sexy sake" - I express my inner self and moods through my clothes. Since I relate to the tiger (and she has tiger stripes) and my favorite body part is my legs (so I usually show them), and I actually have hair similar to hers and fuzzy tops (since I'm ANIMAL I like fuzzy and furry clothes) similar to hers - this photo is very "me." Also her eyes are glowing green, which is a 4 "envy" cue. This would constitute a "mood." My friends might not think of me as someone who is always envious, but my friends would think of me as someone whose mood is very clear and obvious in my face and expressions. So the idea that her mood was so obvious, and showing through her eyes, was very me. And that it happens to be "envy" (with the green) is very 4. She is also looking up, looking at the sky, for something she can't reach.. so this is "longing." I considered putting another photo here instead, because my friends also see me as someone who chases my dreams. This one:











.. but I think that is only accurate for some percentage of the time. The first time I used this photo on forum, I felt I was integrating (soon after, I changed my self-typing to 4).. so this is me at my best, actively chasing my dreams instead of just longing, actively making myself naked and vulnerable instead of dressing up as something that "represents me".. and I think my friends know me well enough to know that. I am ALWAYS visually expressive of my feelings and tiger has ALWAYS been my favorite, some sort of spirit animal. So I think my friends would unanimously see this expressive being.. whereas only at certain times, would they regard me as a dreamer who is actively climbing to the clouds, instead of just staring at them longingly (like the first picture).

*What my mom thinks I do*
Yeah, I was wild in my late teens/ early 20s. This probably applies to many SX doms, especially reactives. The photo was meant to indicate that her perception of what I might be doing is dangerous and would upset her. Nobody exaggerates our dangerous behavior quite like our mothers. 

*What society thinks I do*
I don't really interact with "Society" if I can help it. I do what I have to, and then stick to myself or my small circles. But my facebook page would say otherwise, with more than a thousand "friends." These are not really friends - they are fans and acquaintences. In general, the only way in which I interact with the world at large (outside perc) is as an artist. My music is sort of in an Evanescence/ Tea Party genre, though my voice is quiet so it's not always quite as heavy and dark as I would like. There's a feeling that I 'burn' on stage. I'm also a pianist. So the face that the world sees is my music taste, my performances, my piano playing, my fire. How does this relate to SX4? Well that's an Sx4 stereotype isn't it? The Sp 4 would be the striving & starving artist, sacrificing everything for the art. The So 4 would be the emotive artist, pouring out their emotions. The Sx 4 would be the raging artist. My music and image has that 'rager' edge, though in a deeper way it does express my emotions and I do 'strive and starve' and give up most everything else for it. So that is a good symbol I think, for Sx 4, and the first thing that people see about me - though most people tell me that when they actually watch my videos etc, they notice my vulnerability and tenderness of expression. I could have gone about this by making a more vulnerable and tender photo, but I stuck with the rager because I think that fire and piano is the very first thing society would see, and also it happens to be most appropriate for the SX4 stereotypes (whether valid or not).

*What my ex thinks I do*
This is universal, I think, for men and women. We are all animals. 
That being said, the female is making the male heel. The reason I do this - put someone "below" me at that moment - is because I feel lesser, I feel like things aren't equal and even. So I finally crack, get sick of feeling smaller than him, feeling like he has all the power.. and in that moment.. I am in charge, I am bigger. This makes things feel equal. The idea of being "below" or "above" someone is actually an 4 theme- envy & equanimity. The situation is intimate - SX. And that is how I interpret this photo. As the female "getting even" or taking the power back.

*What I think I do*
The man in the photo is the devil and I am the angel. First of all - I know I'm not an angel, but that angelic innocence is actually very real in me. My music is the one place where I am fully innocent, vulnerable, honest, angelic - which is why I wear white on stage. This is my purest essence. I also wear white angel wings in some promo shots related to music, to express this feeling that music makes me pure and honest, brings me to my deepest childhood. The color of white has almost a religious significance to me, in that it does not absorb the other colors. It is what I am, when my essence is separate from everyone else, what is PURELY me. It is identity. It is isolated, alone, but in that isolation, it represents the universal purity that everyone has deep within, and longs to return to. 
The male, to me, brings out my other soul-color.. which is red. My male alter-ego's name means "red" and that is his essence, to express that this is a side of myself too. Red is blood, lust, life, animalism. Red is not one pure being separate from the rest - it is what makes us all the same- our blood. It's visceral.
So the colors are important in this picture, the union of red and white. This is more than 'two parts of me' though. It's also how I feel in love. I often feel one of two ways - - either I feel that I am an innocent angel and my feelings are so extreme, and I am helplessly drawn to the red devil, the lusty dangerous man who will eat my heart... or, I feel like I am that devil and I am chasing a male angel, someone too pure for me or too good for me. I can fluctuate back and forth between which side I am on, but it ALWAYS feels this way, one way or other.
Is this 4? Yes, I would say so. It relates to a deep symbology inside me, my life story, two colors I have thought about for years. One is identity and one is visceral and universal (holy origin). It is an internal struggle. It represents the fear of losing my identity.. the white.. by being sucked into a visceral heartlock with someone else.. becoming him.. mirroring him.  Notice how the shape of his wings envelops and overpowers mine. In making love to the devil, I am risking my own integrity. But it's what I want, more than anything else. It's what I yearn for. And this is both invigorating and disheartening.

*What I actually do*
This relates to ALL the other photos in the sense that all of these processes can cause me emotional pain. Sometimes when I am very upset and yearning, burning for someone, or feeling like I failed at all my dreams, basically overwhelmed with sadness - I literally curl up on the corner of my couch and bury my head. I have done it even this week. The photo represented the less glamorous side of all of these processes - that I'm actually very sensitive and vulnerable, under all the glitter.. and that things can hurt me. The longing, the passion, the crushed dreams. It hurts that I don't look as hot as the first photo and I'm not the beautiful exotic creature my friends might admire, it hurts that I don't have two gorgeous guys competing for me all the time as my mother might envision (I don't really want two, but one would be nice) and it hurts also that I'm so dirty and fucked up that my mother sees me this way.. it hurts that I'm not on stage right now because of my illness, smashing and burning pianos.. it hurts that I'm never "on top" in relationships, that i always feel smaller.. it hurts that I lose my heart to the devil, that I lose my identity and integrity when I fall too hard in love, and it's always the "wrong guy." And it hurts that if I have a guy in mind, he doesn't ACTUALLY love me, and we aren't ACTUALLY making out right now. It hurts that these images that people have of me (even my own fantasies) aren't real, that I'm not really up to par, that I can never measure up even to my own image or dreams. All of these thoughts and feelings can make me curl up in fetal position and cry by myself. But I'm always peeking out at the world, wishing deep down that someone will understand, someone will see me, someone will rescue me. Half of my face is buried, but I'm still looking out at the world like, "please.. accept me with my pain.. I'm so ashamed to admit it.. but I need love." I want someone to see me, tiny and naked and helpless, and scoop me up and love me just as I am.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

We are supposed to give reasons for the images?










Well my friends tend to think that I have access to chicks 24/7 cause I seem to always attract the overly flirty
types that display a lot of seeming interest, but really only want attention.
They be all over me cause I don't give out said attention.
Mostly cause I don't want all the conflict, or because I feel used if I give them attention for nothing.

My mom realizes that there is a buzz with women, but are too traditional to imagine me being all deprived.

When I walk around I act more mean than I am.
Many people probably think I'm a badass, they sure act like it.

My co-workers see me hanging back chilling.
Mostly cause I have a lot of time to spare.
Also because I often zone out.

I like to think of myself as a person who touch new horizons.
In some ways this is true.
I do explore new realms in my minds eye.

However I spend an inordinate time in front of my computer 
playing games, watching anime and surfing the net.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

@_-Alpha-_

While I actually kind of appreciate what you're trying to do here, I would argue that one can still get something enneagram related out of pictures that aren't, themselves, linked to an enneagram type--basically, by figuring out precisely how people see you, you can then use that as a stepping stone to determine where your core motivation links to all that. For me, as well, I'm not even sure of my enneagram _type_, so I was interested in seeing if I could find some relationship between what I had put vs. what others of x type put, or even what I had put vs. the literature on various types. So for some, random pictures have value.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Not to mention that sometimes the meanings and implications behind each picture are so personal they're easy to miss~ There are a few users whose memes made perfect sense to the general public but it's only because we know enough 'bout them, y'know??

Hell, even mine seemed a blob of very similar things because it was all Ne leaping and truthful 'inside' jokes ★


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> @_-Alpha-_
> 
> While I actually kind of appreciate what you're trying to do here, I would argue that one can still get something enneagram related out of pictures that aren't, themselves, linked to an enneagram type--basically, by figuring out precisely how people see you, you can then use that as a stepping stone to determine where your core motivation links to all that. For me, as well, I'm not even sure of my enneagram _type_, so I was interested in seeing if I could find some relationship between what I had put vs. what others of x type put, or even what I had put vs. the literature on various types. So for some, random pictures have value.


I would agree, however, those that profess to know their type not stating anything about their type's motivations strike me as either not wanting to touch on them or not being able to. If they don't know them, how do they know that is their type? If they chose not to, why would they post in a thread where the purpose is posting about your enneagram? For those that are unknown, I'd urge them to use it as an introspection tool as to how others' perceptions link to their core motivation.

As for the ones that chose not to or couldn't, are they really supplying you, an unknown with reliable data that you can relate to yourself to find the core motivation for yourself and thus your type?



Hotaru said:


> Not to mention that sometimes the meanings and implications behind each picture are so personal they're easy to miss~ There are a few users whose memes made perfect sense to the general public but it's only because we know enough 'bout them, y'know??
> 
> Hell, even mine seemed a blob of very similar things because it was all Ne leaping and truthful 'inside' jokes ★


That is true. Actually, believe it or not, between your's and @Animal 's, I actually found they were the ones that I enjoyed and understood the best (save my own, having special personal significance, obviously). I liked the perception of various figures in your life thinking of you as some depth lacking insane hippie party girl while you feel they take their lives too seriously while ignoring the self evident purpose of life, which is enjoyment. I thought it was very powerful. honestly.

That said, it's difficult in a lot of ways to see the motivations in several panels of sleeping, which while humorous (as is intended because, let's be serious, we're communicating through a meme) don't really reflect very much about a type in really any meaningful way. It is to the ones that post about behavior in literal, personal context that I question and claim to have missed the point.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Arya said:


>


Alright. I shall explain my Ne jumps here. 

What my friends see: Well I'm always working. always picking up shifts at work and trying to get more hours. This is heavily related to my core fear of needing stability. I'm trying to create a good impression on my boss for one, and I also want the money. Two, it's somewhat related to three disintegration as well as being SX dom. I have a strong need to be throwing myself into something or I get bored. It's also a way of escaping anything I don't want to be thinking about at home.

What my mom thinks I do: I tend to disappear into town or wherever and just do my own thing without telling anyone what I'm doing. It freaks her out. I'm a bit of a loner though who loves to travel and explore. I'm highly curious and want to know everything. To me this is also a part of being SX and also relates back to my core fear that the whole world is uncertain and I can never know anything for sure, because I go out and I try to learn everything in the hopes that eventually I'll come across the truth or everything will suddenly make sense for me.

What the media thinks I do: I'm a rebel against established authority that I see as wrong. This again relates back to my own safety. If the government is out of control, how can I ensure my own safety? I was also homeschooled, although that's obviously not typed related, but the two tie together for me.

What my co-workers think I do: I'm the weirdo who against the social norms. I dress weird, do my own thing etc. and people around me love to call me a hippy and a nerd. Again, I tend to subvert the "rules". Following my own guidance and what I love makes more sense to me because I put thought into it. I also have 4 in my tritype, so there is a bit of an identity fear going on. I fear that I just what everyone else wants, so I have a strong inclination to do the exact opposite.

What I think I do: I'm in love with my brain as sixes often are. I like to think of myself as this highly logical person who is more intelligent and practical than others. I have beyond high self esteem. Even if I fail at something I tend to automatically bounce up and assume that I just need a bit more practice. This relates heavily into being a six. Sixes try to make themselves strong so they can face the world. Subconsciously, I have convinced myself of how strong and intelligent I am. Of course I can face anything. Nothing can defeat me. It's protectionary against fear.

What I actually do: This is my biggest problem. I'll avoid life and anything that's really stressing me. I'll numb out all the thoughts, because my brain is overactive. I'd rather go daydream than deal with a work problem or whatever is going on. And then I end up getting absolutely nothing done.

Oh and just to say, all of these images are me. How people see me tends to be somewhat accurate because I portray what I want people to see, and they are usually in agreement as far as I know. And everything I portray is a part of me. I can't break myself down and say only the last image is truly me. They all relate back to my core fear and instincts.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I fucking hate explaining myself but since Naqsh likes to call me the archetype of the Sx6 I suppose I will for the sake of educating others on how a Six typing can differ. 

My way of dealing with uncertainty is strength, beauty and intellect. If my body is strong, my looks are beyond reproach and I am well informed and continue to devour knowledge. I can be prepared for "anything" My fears are not physical dangers. They are only emotional. 












What my friends think I do- In the gently mistyped thread my friends talk about how seductive I am when correcting my typing. Its natural, I don't fake it. I have been told by them I move like a cat, etc. @Animal actually posted this before in pictures that remind you of members and said she looks like me. 

What my siblings think I do- This would be the "strength" portion. I could have used a boxer, mma fighter or any crazy daredevil but they like to comment on the bdsm hobby more than anything else. I liked how she is a blend of incredibly feminine and her strength. 

What my clients think I do- I am a tech. Its my passion. Being intelligent is one of the ways I have always dealt with the fear core of my typing. If I am equipped mentally I can handle anything. 

What my mother thinks I do- She thinks I am spoiled and a vain bitch. I'm not. Shes a narc bitch. But around her I would play that shit up just to watch her seethe with jealousy. Its fun. Also payback for torturing me my whole life. 

What I think I do- I am constantly cleaning on my property and a lot of family lives with me that I only recently demanded they pitch in without paying them for it. Despite me paying the mortgage. "Six loyalty" Considering I could have had a fit years ago but I love giving to people close to me.

What I really do- I swim, I work out, I lounge around, I play. I swim to keep my looks and body intact, my biggest six defense other than my intellect. It also keeps me fucking sane. Being so active and hyper, keeps my mind from spinning out of control.


My six fears other than emotional damage. Sea Monsters and Sinkholes.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Hotaru said:


>


Explaining mine too, even though you probably got it because we know each other. It ain't got anything to do with 7w6 since I can't possibly say I know my own type and honestly, I should explore more options before I associate myself with anything at all, just so I stop acting in such a messy and unhealthy way. It sucks! Maybe this will actually help me in a way!

*What my friends think I do*: I can easily come across as a shallow, attention whoreing and dumb person. Extremely childish, I feel like the myspace girl captures this perfectly because those were the years of "I'm tryin' so HARCORE to be randum~ im a scene queen xx" and that's how i often feel. I ain't saying they're necessarily wrong, actually most people read me better than I do on my own [a few friendships have died because of this] but sometimes even my feelings come across as super fake even though they're not. I want to be real and myself but most of the time I just get into hardcore escapism and involuntarily convince myself I'm something that I'm not, making me want to make everyone see it. It's childish, it's crazy and I don't like that but it happens a lot.

*What my parents think I do*: They don't like me at all and they think I'm airy, fickle, slutty (in their minds, hardcore religious/conservative societal norms oriented mother) and i spend a lot of time online lately. They never hid their disdain, it's been obvious ever since I was a child. They think I'm some kind of hedonistic call girl, probably they think I do really nasty stuff. They often urge me into following a more traditional lifestyle, gettin' married like everyone around me and be the kind of demure, focused, SJ-like person I simply cannot be, often through emotional manipulation but I ain't talking about my unhealthy mother here.

*What society thinks I do:* This one was hard because I have no clue??? I guess I come across as some dopey, sort of manic and shallow woman who's too caught up in her daydreams and can never be serious about anything at all. I basically grew up surrounded by people who thought I was a dumbass, easy airhead and I'm startin' to believe they were right on the money but I feel like there's much more than that to me? I don't know how to handle serious/tense situations properly and while I actually love swelling deep into things and i have many "smart" interests, I only end up lookin' as super flighty and trying too hard.
*
What my boss thinks I do:* I'm not employed right now but most of my teachers/bosses always thought I was this kind of hippie airhead, especially since I was the kind of chick who'd go through wild/rebellious stages and fool around with things that society doesn't think are exactly healthy (drinking, weed, anything spontaneous) back then. I've also always had a super liberal/anarchic way of looking at things, often anti-conservative and pro-individuals so there you go.

*What I think I do*: Hahaha oh man. Sometimes I get too caught up in myself I feel like I'm this awesome queen who's got it all figured out, other times I feel like a worthless pile of trash but the truth is that I'm caught in between? Just not in the regular way of being~ I used Junko because she was switching between personas too and she wanted to actually make people happy in her twisted way? Luckily I'm not 1/10 that crazy but I don't even know sometimes, I hide negatives feelings behind this happy-go lucky behavior which is actually true to the way I breeze through life. I mess up everything and deserve any kind of reaction comin' my way but I feel disgusting for hurting people (often without realizing it). I want to be myself but I really can't sometimes so I try too hard and it shows.

*What I actually do*: Complicate my life hardcore. Things are so easy if you think about it, life is all about bein' yourself, doing what you have to do, building connections, moving forward... I mess up all of that because I lose myself in unrealistic daydreams and avoid to focus on the negatives and what I'm doing wrong. It's all about "do what your heart tells you to do" but my heart is pretty damn confused all of the time, except when it's really not but then it's still hard to understand what it's really telling me. I love this forum because it really helps you dig a lil deeper inside of you than you normally would, actually the bluntness of many opinions is better than any sugarcoating because you're there and you realize that you're overdoing things again, you're missing the point! The things that destroy us the most are the ones that help us grow, ain't it so?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Nah, I clearly don't. I actually think a lot of those threads are trash too because again, people get stuck on behavior and I don't think behavior necessarily always indicates the actual motivation in a truly abstract sense.


Can you explain to me how what other people think, which covers 4 of 6 pictures, indicates core motivations, in a truly abstract sense?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Entropic said:


> It was pretty fucking obvious to me based on the OP that this is actually what he was looking for given the nature of how the meme in the OP was actually used.


And this was sort of my thought process. The initial post and how it connects the generally accepted view of the type 3 and what the type 3 is motivated by doesn't seem to be in need of explanation. It's pretty clear to see how "What I think I do" and "what I actually do" is connected to the archetypical idea of the type 3 and all that they/we stand for. It doesn't speak in a literal sense, but symbolically alludes to the type 3 and what they want, which if we've read anything about such a type is seemingly easy to see. It may fall short of a full evaluation of all that constitutes being a type 3, but how it is representative of the disposition isn't up for debate.



timeless said:


> You can imagine each Enneagram type like a tree. You have the leaves at the end of the branches, which represent the outward characteristics of an Enneagram type. These represent observable behaviors. But observable characteristics can be deceiving, so what's more important than the branches are the roots, the parts of the personality that go beneath the surface.


See, to me it seems as though the purpose, once all the bullshit is stripped away is that enneagram is about motivations. Discussing surface behaviors without linking them directly to the core of the issues of each of the enneagram types misses the point, truly in every single context. Any time we're not discussing the core motivations of a type, we're missing the point. Any time ever in all contexts without exception.



> As for what @-Alpha- said, you need to do a better job of reading his posts before rushing in to his defense, especially when he is doing perfectly well at engaging me in a decent discussion, with his last post being one where I am mostly in agreement. I am sure he can do the talking himself and for himself as he has been doing. :3


Yeah, this strikes me as both irrelevant and just general mud slinging and dirty fight tactics. On a side note and not relating to you, I could say the same for the people that stand behind you in this case being too weak to engage either me or entropic in any meaningful way, but that wouldn't be of any real relevance (as I bare my teeth to them).



> This argument is so hypocritical it makes me sick, and it sickens me even more how much you play this card. It's not an issue of white knighting or rushing to people's defenses. That's what people do when you care for each other and are friends because it's about showing how you value people and it doesn't even have to be people you are close to or care about per se, but valuing people as a whole, intrinsically. It has nothing to do with people making themselves deal with their issues on their own. It's pathetic to think that you think so and frankly honestly only reveals so much about you and your own insecurities and how you ultimately fall back on the group to protect you because you have that group dynamic in here. Good for you. You use this against people and then when people are getting group bullied by the group that stands behind you you expect them to deal with that shit on their own? Don't make me fucking laugh.


I thought posting in defense of people you agree with is customary as well. It makes sense that if you agree with a person, you'd support their point. That's just a natural phenomenon of a message board.




> Go on, cherrypick what he said in favor of the message of what he was actually trying to convey.


To clarify, for those that didn't get it (and this feels incredibly silly needing to clarify), when I say "I don't think anyone got it" I mean in a literal sense "I think VERY many people didn't get it". It can be observed in the fact that I have, prior to and since acknowledged the validity of certain posters' submissions and how they reflect on their enneagram type that I don't believe NOBODY got it, but I assumed that was implied. You can burn me for that, but my point still stands, regardless.




> Nah, I'd say it's pretty relevant when I ask for another member to explain how their picture relates to their motivations and after being asked the question several times, still seems to fail to provide a satisfactory answer to that question, especially in relation to using the meme to actually express and explore type motivations.


I think discussion and analysis of peoples' submissions is extremely pertinent in all contexts. Personally, I'd feel comfortable if anyone didn't understand how mine linked to the motivation of my type. That said, nobody did because of how clearly it is written and how accurately it reflects on the type 3.




> Oh, indeed, which is relevant when it comes to people's abilities to type and make sense of their own and others' types in here, _too_. With that said, Alpha specifically picked perceptions that he obviously thought fit his own type dynamic in relation to his perception of himself, so in such a sense that perception cannot be wrong as long as it overlaps with his own personal understanding of himself. He doesn't assume people's objective perceptions of him are always accurate or relevant to who he is. By far.


Flattery.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Can you explain to me how what other people think, which covers 4 of 6 pictures, indicates core motivations, in a truly abstract sense?


I would refer you to the OP. If you need a literal analysis, I'm happy to provide it. That said, I'm going to assume you're able to read and interpret symbolism, so I doubt you'll need that much help.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Oh, indeed, which is relevant when it comes to people's abilities to type and make sense of their own and others' types in here, _too_. With that said, Alpha specifically picked perceptions that he obviously thought fit his own type dynamic in relation to his perception of himself, so in such a sense that perception cannot be wrong as long as it overlaps with his own personal understanding of himself. He doesn't assume people's objective perceptions of him are always accurate or relevant to who he is. By far.


Well, actually I did wonder, how being seen as a placeholder is significant enough to even mention. Wouldn't he be gone if he is offered a better position (which translates to higher esteem) by a headhunter? 

To bother about being replaceable, in other words having no personal significance, could very well indicate type 4.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

-Alpha- said:


> To clarify, for those that didn't get it (and this feels incredibly silly needing to clarify), when I say "I don't think anyone got it" I mean in a literal sense "I think VERY many people didn't get it". It can be observed in the fact that I have, prior to and since acknowledged the validity of certain posters' submissions and how they reflect on their enneagram type that I don't believe NOBODY got it, but I assumed that was implied. You can burn me for that, but my point still stands, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think what is more interesting here is how the Ne users have connected things in their minds that take explanation for other people to grasp, and an Ni user like you is using universal symbolism that most people will get.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Naqsh said:


> Mmm..dirty fights. <3
> 
> Now, you too pay attention, @_Entropic_. If the subject has been raised, I might as well fucking milk it. :3
> @-Alpha-, I'd appreciate a mention or quote when you address me. Had I not skimmed through the post, I'd have missed your reply.
> ...


No real argument here. 

I know what I am, and what I am is an asshole that is, for a second baring his teeth at the people that seemingly have a lot to say but refuse to address me beyond a single post. I mentioned "as a side note" as I realized it wasn't relevant to the discussion at hand. Personally, I'd prefer an engagement rather than just passive appreciation for your posts. I was attempting to get a rise out of them. I wonder if it worked. To me responses in defense of someone's side doesn't strike me as white knighting. It strikes me as genuine disagreement. This isn't a fight or a confrontation, it's a forum debate. Whether or not the two of you want to take it that way isn't something I'd want to concern myself with. If others want to concern themselves and defend your position also, I encourage them to do so. 

Personally, I still hope we're on for that coffee. We can talk about how attractive 3x8s are.

About not mentioning you or directly quoting you. I got lazy and couldn't be assed to. No disrespect, though I still disagree and will still post a more cohesive response to your prior post expediently.



Arya said:


> I actually think what is more interesting here is how the Ne users have connected things in their minds that take explanation for other people to grasp, and an Ni user like you is using universal symbolism that most people will get.


Right? This is why I personally like Socionics so much better than enneagram and MBTI. I also appreciate anything that alludes to or acknowledges my Ni dominance. You're too kind.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> Right? This is why I personally like Socionics so much better than enneagram and MBTI. I also appreciate anything that alludes to or acknowledges my Ni dominance. You're too kind.


What does Socionics vs MBTI got to do with that?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Kink said:


> What does Socionics vs MBTI got to do with that?


Because I find in depth study of cognition more interesting. Included MBTI in my answer to illustrate how much I enjoyed socionics. Interpret the post as wholehearted agreement with what she was saying in that her observation was interesting to me as well. It potentially should've read "this is why I like socionics more than other personality theories."


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> Because I find in depth study of cognition more interesting. Included MBTI in my answer to illustrate how much I enjoyed socionics. Interpret the post as wholehearted agreement with what she was saying in that her observation was interesting to me as well. It potentially should've read "this is why I like socionics more than other personality theories."


Oh right.  Well, I think different systems can be interesting for different reasons, but yeah.

Meanwhile, I have yet to come up with a clever meme to make for this thread (it doesn't help that what most people think I do probably matches what I actually do pretty well).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Close enough for the first time I did this type of meme.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

-Alpha- said:


> I would refer you to the OP. If you need a literal analysis, I'm happy to provide it. That said, I'm going to assume you're able to read and interpret symbolism, so I doubt you'll need that much help.


Well see, that's why I have my reservations, because you are already narrowing it down to what is relevant for your type, and who's to say you (or others) are not projecting it to correspond with, if not conform to the expectations /stereotype? (aka "deceit")

But whatever, people appeared to have fun doing it their own way, making something that meant something to them personally. And it was fun untill you started complaining they were doing it *wrong*. Wrong?


Which pretty much destroyed any chance of spontaneity, or authenticity for the rest of the thread. But I guess that's not the thing a type 3 should be expected to worry about. Right?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Loved this thread!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

mimesis said:


> Well see, that's why I have my reservations, because you are already narrowing it down to what is relevant for your type, and who's to say you (or others) are not projecting it to correspond with, if not conform to the expectations /stereotype? (aka "deceit")
> 
> But whatever, people appeared to have fun doing it their own way, making something that meant something to them personally. And it was fun untill you started complaining they were doing it *wrong*. Wrong?
> 
> ...


I addressed the stereotype thing earlier. Btw, the issue with visuals is also that not everyone expresses themselves well via pictorial representations, especially when broken down by categories. I have a difficult time with it myself. There are two great threads, one that asks people to share paintings or songs or other forms of art that captures their essence as well as relates to their typing and another that simply asks people to share pictures that communicate who they are. I've seen great analyses on these threads, and much more open sharing. In general, I have an easier time with words and the concrete rather than visuals or even music. I know people here who would do a fab job of capturing the essence of their type via music, and fuck, despite my wide ranging and eclectic musical interests, I can't do that lol. Pictures I can still handle. 


"What I really "do"? and "Who I really am?" are also different. My responses to both would be drastically different, in pictures, and the latter would be far more revealing than the former.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

mimesis said:


> Can you explain to me how what other people think, which covers 4 of 6 pictures, indicates core motivations, in a truly abstract sense?


I'm thinking of making this my avatar for, um... poetic reasons (I think "projection" might be PerC's most used word; certainly the top 10 most popular):









I've been thinking about vengeance and cycles of conflict that perpetuate a vicious circle (i.e., "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind")... In this regard, Kodak's "Carousel" line of slide projectors reach an astronomical level of poetry*, symbolizing how our projections which beget projections of another perpetuate a neverending cycle of what I like to call "projection ping pong." Also what I like to call the "he started it!" phenomenon.

Isn't our thinking of what others think of us our own sort of projection? Hence, any outsiders observation says as much about the observer as it does the observed (Jung talked about this in PT... which isn't to say the outsider perspective is useless, quite the opposite). The point of debate, as well as say, the teacher-student relationship, is to foster a sort of two-way street in which both parties come to some greater understanding. To quote the Godfather Pt. 2:

"Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer."

^And while that quote was used perhaps in a more paranoid sense, there are times when it is your enemy that often times, has the most candor with you (i.e., pointing out flaws).

For instance, these pictures where people say "what society thinks I do" or "what my parents think I do" or whatever, are not so much outsider's observations as much as the _*subject*_'s _*impression *_of what the outsiders' observations may be... Because, I can't read minds. I can, through intuition, read between the lines and have a very good idea of other people think of me, but at the same time, I am *still* filtering it through my own subjective impression. Thus, even if the person creating the post, such as @_-Alpha-_ 's OP, states that "this is what other people think I do" what he's REALLY saying is "this is what I _*think *_other people think I do."

So I do think that "what I think other people think of me" does offer insight into my own motivations. For instance, if I automatically assume everyone hates me or doesn't really give a damn about my opinion (which is a thought that often runs through my head), what does that say about me? It can say a lot, I think.

I remember posting about a year ago, that the enneagram in a nutshell could be seen as:










*Total sidenote, but for whatever reason, I find that big corporations like Nike (Just Do It) or Kodak in this case, sometimes come up with some of the most profound statements through their product. Oh dear, am I "shallow?" I suppose that's my Warhol influence.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

hal0hal0 said:


> I'm thinking of making this my avatar for, um... poetic reasons (I think "projection" might be PerC's most used word; certainly the top 10 most popular):
> /IMG
> 
> I've been thinking about vengeance and cycles of conflict that perpetuate a vicious circle (i.e., "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind")... In this regard, Kodak's "Carousel" line of slide projectors reach an astronomical level of poetry*, symbolizing how our projections which beget projections of another perpetuate a neverending cycle of what I like to call "projection ping pong." Also what I like to call the "he started it!" phenomenon.
> ...


I try not to speculate on how others see me. I try and listen or pay attention to the respons I get, because people can be like a mirror and help me see things I'm not aware of. And even then I can't, or perhaps don't want to break it down to this format, because I'd like to think I am more than what type defines. I don't know how society sees me, if that's even possible (perhaps how they see my type? Depends sometimes on whether I wear a suit or sneakers. 

Now I don't mean to trivialize type but it shouldn't narrow our minds either. For instance, it strips you of your excellent writing skill. It's also an important reason for me to have type unknown above my avatar, because I felt it distracted from the content of my posts. Of course, it can also lead to other preconceptions, but I'll take that chance.

Anyway, but just to assume that how you believe others see you are projections, by default, as manifesting core motivations on an abstract level, I find a bit absurd. And to expect that this will lead to better capture the different sides of your type, comes even close to Baudrillards "Simulacre".


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Kink said:


> Oh right.  Well, I think different systems can be interesting for different reasons, but yeah.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have yet to come up with a clever meme to make for this thread (it doesn't help that what most people think I do probably matches what I actually do pretty well).


Right? That was my thought. Other people see me pretty closely to how I see myself.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Arya said:


> I actually think what is more interesting here is how the Ne users have connected things in their minds that take explanation for other people to grasp, and an Ni user like you is using universal symbolism that most people will get.


That is interesting. I'm a Ne-dom, and I didn't even think about whether "most people" would grasp my meaning. I figured it would speak for itself. If it means something to me, chances are it means something to someone else, even if it's not the same thing.

To me art or expression (however trivial.. whether it's a meme or a real project) is not really about "making my meaning clear" as much as capturing the essence of how I really feel. My work may or may not touch someone or make them feel like they relate, inspire them, make them laugh, make them feel , make them think, whatever. It's not up to me to control how the other person responds, but it is up to me to feel that I'm representing my feelings or meaning accurately; that the art mirrors my insides in a way that makes sense to _me._

My general style is that if it means something to me, I did it right; but of course, there's room for interpretation. People might have enjoyed or related to my meme without grasping all the nuances that I delved into in my long explanation post - but that's the beauty of art.. people fill in the space and interpret it as they like, which gives them a chance to see themselves in it.

Also, as much as the idea of something being 'universal' is appealing, I have yet to encounter a song, an art piece, or literature that EVERYONE relates to and understands the same way. To me, chasing "universal symbolism" is a recipe for dishonest expression. You can't please everyone. It's more about chasing myself, chasing what's honest. Alone, we are all one. In that sense we are all the same, and the only thing that unites us all is that we each have a unique perspective.


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

Dammit, I wanted to make and post one of these meme things because it looked like fun, but then I read the thread and so many people have their panties in a bunch over it! I'm afraid of posting my pics and getting them torn to shreds like other people's or being criticized for not including precise enough explanations. *sigh* maybe this thread isn't the place for INFP 459s, but I just really don't get why people have to be so hostile? Can't everyone just chill out and get along? I mean, come one, it's just the internet. Maybe it's pointless to ask that.

Not to keep complaining - this is the last thing I'll say - but although some of the posts missed the OP's point, they added happiness to people's days and probably elicited some smiles, so IMO that's not a turn for the worse. Not a turn for the better, but not for the worse, either.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I admit I wasn't thinking about my type but of myself when I made this, but there's a connection to my type, of course, and if you want a more serious explanation, @-Alpha-, here it is:









1. What my friends think I do: The people who I've opened up to think I'm a bit too idealistic, head-in-clouds, and much more gentle, naive and kind-hearted than I appear to the strangers.
2. What my mom thinks I do: The rushing rhino represents two sides of me which my mom sees everyday: 1) rushing into things head on, being too reckless, stubborn, passionate about some things and bad-tempered and 2) aggressively standing up for myself and the people I care about when somebody is unjust or being a bully. For example, I defend them from my father almost every fucking day. And I'd do the same for him if anyone bullied him.
3. What the media thinks I do, and 4. What my colleagues think I do: These are less connected to my type and more to my actual job - being a climbing instructor and an alpinist.
5. What I think I do: Being a badass. 
6. What I really do: Not giving a shit; feeling like a zen monk. I act like a passionate and fiery person, but I'm actually feeling calm and cool inside. Until you step on my boundaries, which are few, I'm _extremely_ laid-back.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Entropic said:


>


LOL

Argument aside. I LOVE THIS SONG & VIDEO lol. I've seen it before. I can't stop laughing every time I watch it.

My friend sent it to me because he makes fun of me for doing stupid things like accidentally dribbling coffee on my shirt.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Entropic said:


> post


Wow, don't nobody got time fo' dat...

Jk, u kno u mah boi.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Figure said:


> Here's mine.


Best...


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

What I Really Do Meme Generator

The middle one is supposed to be a person holding a cat but it didn't show :/


----------

